# What does it take to build a coastal fishing pier?



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello all,

I have always wondered what it would cost (money, time) to build, own, and manage a coastal fishing pier? I know the pier numbers in NC are decreasing each year and from each storm. My father worked on Crystal pier (Oceanic) in Wrightsville Beach as a kid (1970s) and he said the typical cost back then was around $1000 per sq. ft. of pier for a wooden structure, which would mean an average length 1000 ft. pier would be around $1 million dollars. Then the cost of the pier house (grill, store, etc.) and the cost of the land (~1-2 million). So thats around $3 million not including any other fees I don't know of. And how does someone go about making sure the local and fed. governments are ok with constructing another coastal pier? Finally, after all these variables are taken care of, can one really make any serious profit while enjoying fishing everyday? Hell, I'd be happy just breaking even. So all I need to do now is win the lottery, easy right?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

if you ever figure it out just let me know and ill bring a couple crews down and build it.... for half ownership 

p.s.- iv heard its the insurance that kills ya.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*pier insurance*

Hey Lip Ripper,

Yeah, I didn't even think about pier insurance. Does anyone have an idea what that costs? I have thought that if I seriously could build a pier that it would probably be smart to have several folks as partners, that way all your eggs aren't in one basket so to speak. I'm sure finding people that are willing to go in on building a pier are hard to come by. It would be awesome, but hey thats what dreams are for right, lol !?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

In this age of the tree hugger, I would doubt seriously that you could even get all the required government blessings to build a fishing pier.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i just found this on the web"

Several hundred feet of the landmark Kitty Hawk Pier were torn away by Hurricane Isabel in 2003. Sterling Webster, one of a group of owners, said insurance on the pier would have been as much as $100,000 a year, roughly the same as its profits."


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

From an article in my local paper regarding the demise of Sportsman's Pier:

"A pier is 12 months worth of expenses with only 5 months of profit".


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

lake worth pier is going to cost like 5 million to rebuild


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

build one out of concrete like they are jennettes, but make it 2,000 feet long  have a bunch of golf carts at the begginning that people can rent to travel on the pier. LOL


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

New pier built from scratch
History Jacksonville Beach,fl

OPENED - Dec. 30th, 2004 

Length - 1320 Feet 

Width - 20 Feet with a 31 x 48 T- end

COST- $3,500,000.00 
At 1,320 feet, the new pier is 303 feet longer than its predecessor which was 997 feet in length and approximately 16 feet wide.The new pier, which is handicapped accessible, features a 20-foot wide wooden deck, several fish cleaning stations, a concession area, bait shop, and restrooms. The wooden deck area branches into a 48 x 31-foot terminal T-platform at the seaward end. Limited to 3 fishing rods per fisherman, carts may be used to transport tackle on the pier. Hours of operation 6 a.m. - 10 p.m. initially, these hours may be adjusted at a later date.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi BentHook,

I found the website for the Jacksonville, FL pier and it looks like an awesome pier. $3.5 million is expensive until you realize that the pier is made mostly of concrete, which holds up much better against the frequent hurricanes. So which is better, concrete or wood for the structure material? I'd guess that in the long run concrete is better, esp. the way the Jax pier is constructed (concrete structurally and wood for deck/railings). I hope many more folks like yourself will voice there comments on this topic.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

*Insurance*

I work for an insurance company. Although I've never underwritten a "true" fishing pier, I'd say that one built out of concrete and in a less hurricane prone state/area (definately not FL) would dramatically cut the insurance cost as far as property insurance is concerned.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey folks, I'm just trying to see if there are any new thoughts on this topic, perhaps some new people have joined P&S since the original post and have some comments... Thanks and tight lines to all.

Hurricane44


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My guess it would take 5 million down and then hope the weather holds for 20 years to make a real profit. Now from a community point of view. The pier would bring in other money to the community in restraunts, motels, fuel etc. But the pier owner does not befit from this.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If you ever get interested in what it takes to ruin a fishing pier, we have a great case study here in MD called North Beach!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

*Fishing License Should Pay For Piers*

When Va. enacted Saltwater License fee, some of the money was suppose to be used for things like piers.

Cape Charles Va. got $250,000 grant to build a pier and the town completed it last year. It is a nice pier, but unfortunately does not extend all the way to the end of the jetty. Just 75 yards more towards the end of the jetty or another 50 yards towards the current left side of pier at the end of the pier would have provided casting opportunity towards the harbor channel where the fishing is awesome.

It is still a very nice pier with lights on the rails to attract fish during the night. Last time I went there, the stripers were thick and I caught over 25 as well as a couple of keeper flounders. I pay more to cross the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel just because the pier has so few people.

I wouldn't mind paying a more in license fee if the MRC used the money for shore and pier access.

Most of the grants have gone to improve boat ramp access, etc.

I think a forum like this could be used for advocating shore and pier access. License fee from the sheer numbers can raise the sufficient funds for such an expensive proposition like a pier. 

If I had 3 million dollars, I could easily make the profit one can make building a pier with no risk at all buying bonds.

The future of piers will be more likely using the resources of the State (land, money). I have actually written to the MRC (Va. Marine Resources Commission).


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*I think you are right about the pier future...*

Hi ccc6588,

I think you are spot on with the future of piers turning from private ownership and upkeep to government owned. Here in SC, down in Charleston, the Folly Beach fishing pier is awesome, and I found out it is so nice (wide, tall, long) because the town of Charleston actually owns and operates the pier. Compare that pier to the many private owned ones where the owners can barely make a profit and have to worry about upkeep/hurricanes every year and it does not seem appealing. I wish I had an endless supply of money because I would definitely build my own [email protected]@ pier... but unfortunately I'm only a humble graduate student   . Thanks for your information and tight lines to all.

Regards,
Hurricane44


----------

